# Paint Finsh for Iroko & South facing timbers



## SNight (3 Mar 2010)

I have a job coming up where we are renovating some windows and replacing some with iroko equvilants. The windows are south facing so they get all the weather, sun, rain, hot, cold etc. The painted finish that is on the original windows now, is pealing and splitting. Also these windows are very close to the sea, so I wonder if the salty air may also be a factor in this.

I want a combination of primer, undercoat, top coat, that is going to be able to withstand these conditions, without doing what the previous finish has, but also has to be able to work with the oily nature of the new iroko joinery that is going to be along side. 

So, any ideas or previous expereriance of similar projects where you have come across the same problems will be of great help, thanks.


----------



## Loz_S (4 Mar 2010)

It's going to be very difficult to find any finish that wont eventually split in exposed coastal conditions.

You need to thoroughly degrease the iroko with cellulose thinners and allow to dry before applying your chosen finish. I'm a fan of Sikkens Rubbol AZ and Onol primers. They give a sublime high gloss finish (which is more weather resistant than satin finishes) and in my experience outlast other trade finishes by years.

I don't know what to recommend if you want a stained finish as Sikkens Cetol (which is very good) specifically precludes Iroko on the can. You could try Osmo, I know they do an oil for Iroko and Bangkirai.


----------



## cornucopia (4 Mar 2010)

I would go along with Loz_S spec except i would add a coat of good quality alliminium primer after degreasing and before the sikkens onol


----------



## Loz_S (4 Mar 2010)

If you are really worried about the sea air, and as an alternative to aluminium primer, you could always coat everything in West System epoxy. It's an expensive and messy way of priming but it will make the wood completely waterproof and the paint finish will last longer.


----------

